
Computational predictions of protein structures associated with COVID-19 - cellover
https://deepmind.com/research/open-source/computational-predictions-of-protein-structures-associated-with-COVID-19
======
baq
was wondering why they're so quiet, turns out they were working on it after
all.

> Normally we’d wait to publish this work until it had been peer-reviewed for
> an academic journal. However, given the potential seriousness and time-
> sensitivity of the situation, we’re releasing the predicted structures as we
> have them now, under an open license so that anyone can make use of them.

see also /r/covid19 for an example of science working they way we expect it
to. chapeau bas!

~~~
mariushn
> see also /r/covid19 for an example of science working they way we expect it
> to. chapeau bas!

I wish every health issue and tech hurdle (solar, batteries...) would have
such a reddit, with the entire world scientists openly collaborating on it.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
It's great when the whole world unites to fight a common enemy.

~~~
ganzuul
Wonder if the communication structure could be replicated for dealing with the
numerous other serious existential threats our species faces.

I wish the Illuminati was real. That would mean someone was in control.

------
yash8141
Can anyone guide me how to start with using deep learning with biology I am cs
student btw so resources according to that will be helpful

